# ar15 sighting/optic options-Dual optics or other combination



## bstein (Jan 9, 2007)

So I'm geting started on building/buying my first AR. I'm wanting it to be a coyote and prairie dog getter. I'm trying to figure out options for sighting and optics. I've seen the ACOG combination with a 1power red dot on top of a 3x acog. I like this idea for hunting as well, but I'd like something that allows higher power. My idea is to have a gun that's ready for a 25 yard target to a 300+ yd target. Something like a red dot or open sights for close shots, transitioning to a regular hunting scope or something like it for the long shots. I'm looking for ideas BEFORE I go and buy something and spend the money. I've talked to a few people and none of the locals are really sure how to accomplish this. I'm not opposed to open sights, but I really like the red dots, they're super easy for me to look through with both eyes open, my eyes were never great with open sights anyhow. Could I mount a standard rifle scope on the flat top rail with some piccatinney adapter ring above that to mount a low profile red dot to? Can you use a low mount hunting scope and open sights too? Ideas please. I'm so excited about this, but I'm having a hard time making the first purchase because I'm really stumped. I've done a TON of internet reading and I haven't really found what I'm looking for. Let me know if you could. Thanks a lot
Bill Stein


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

no matter what you do, one of the aiming devices is going to be gooffy. either way, your going to want your close range sight to be the one further from the bore, as it will have to be the least accurate of the two. what about mounting a red dot, or holosight on the side of the long range device? that way you wont have to move your head up and down, just pull your cheek off the stock a little.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Have you ever tried the sights on an AR15? They are much better than standard iron sights. You could get a EOtech on a flat top upper and use flip up sights that will co-witness through the eotech.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

If you buy a flat top, Mount a regular scope with high mounts. then buy a carrying handle with the peep sight. As long as you have a front sight post you should be able to switch back and forth without changing your zero. (as long as you always put them back in the exact same spot)

You could also just mount a fixed scope on a flattop and add a laser sight to a rail on the hand gaurd


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Bill: I see that you have mentioned ACOGs. Have you looked at/ through an ACOG sight? One of them may be the solution all by itself. I have a 4X32 for my AR-15. It is the brightest scope that I own, brighter than the Leupolds. The reticle has an easy to use rangefinder, graduated out to 800yds.; using it at 300 or so would be a piece of cake.
Also, I like that EoTech/flip-up co-witness idea a lot.
Pete


----------



## bstein (Jan 9, 2007)

I think the ACOG is an option. I need to take my gun out this weekend and see what 4x really looks like. I have a feeling that 4x isn't going to be great for the 350 yd prairie dog, but I could be wrong. I like the iron sight idea, a little, but that puts the scope up so high and looking at peeps through a carry handle is PAINFUL! no field of view, they're really sights that are put where they were never meant to be. It's like putting a huge pickup in a little garage, it'll fit but you can't open the doors and get out very easy, but it does work... More options, but 4x ACOG could be an option.
Does anything exist to put that tiny red dot on top of a hunting scope? A picatinney rail on top of a scope mount? Just really digging for ideas, but a serious question that I'd like to find an answer to. I have high hopes, but I think it's achievable. Thanks so far for the help!


----------



## bstein (Jan 9, 2007)

2 other comments I wanted to make... Switching between scope and open sights would work, but I'd like them both simultaneously. Laser sights probably wouldn't cut it in broad daylight for hunting.???


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Bill: I don't know where you are but in my state, PA, laser sights are not legal for hunting.
Pete


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

bstein said:


> Does anything exist to put that tiny red dot on top of a hunting scope? A picatinney rail on top of a scope mount?


Yes, you can get scope rings that have a rail built into the top of the ring. Or you can get a rail that mounts to the scope. A set up like this can be seen here:


----------



## bstein (Jan 9, 2007)

That is what I wanted to see. This is what I'm looking for, as far as I know, this will be my best option for what I'm trying to do. Where can I find more info about this? I could see where the scope adjustment knobs could be in the way a little bit, but we're definitely getting closer to having this figured out. This would be such a great coyote gun.


----------



## bstein (Jan 9, 2007)

is there a scope that's made with adjustments made on strictly the sides, and not one on the side and one on top? I'm sure is a specialized and uncommon scope, but it would be nice for this given circumstance.


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

The ACOG is a battle sight made for combat situations. I would look into whatever type of scope you would like for long ranges and then look at something like Tactical Night Vision SAR and mini redot. For short Range shooting. Thats the way im setting up my AR.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Go to AR15.com lots of good info there , the people on that site 
will be very helpful also. For mount ideas try this site .Top notch 
stuff you wont be sorry .

http://www.dsarms.com/

Irish


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You could put a standard 3X9 on use it on 3 for coyotes and 9 for PD. I have a fixed 10X on my PD gun and it works pretty darn good. I have taken it out Coyote hunting and 10 is a little much.

My 16inch upper has a red dot only on it and 300 would be pushing it for a PD. It would be very hard to see it.


----------



## drew 687 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am looking into the same idea for a 20" groundhog rifle that I'm building. I was thinking of a way to mount a red dot or reflex scope on a 45 degree angle either in between on in front of my scope rings. This would mean angling the grip laterally and looking over the chamber opening. I was thinking of using one of these to get it done, the only issue is clearance. clearance from the objective of the scope (it will be 42mm) or if I mount it between the scope rings if there would be any ejected brass issues.

think









Please let me know what ya'll


----------

